# Urban Homesteading Can't Be Owned



## Ryan_Germanotta (Apr 8, 2011)

Is this the Dervaes family?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello Ryan!

This post was written in support of all urban homesteaders because I admire the movement and believe the title should belong to anyone who wants to embrace it. It's not just about the Derveas family.


----------

